# Another Vase or HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another vase or hollow form in the series that I am making. The first was red and this one is a plain maple stained cherry. I also textured the top for a little decoration and a different opening. It is 9 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. It is finished with cabot poly from Lowes. Saw it on sale and tried a can of it. Kinda has a softer feel to it than minwax and not quite as shiney for a gloss.


----------

